# Deep Water Culture problems



## SensiGuy (Jan 5, 2008)

I running about 1500watts hps with a ph at 5.8  Im using gh solution.  I have a ppm meter and it reads between 800 -1000ppm.  New growth has yellowing tips I dont know whats up, I think its some kind of defieciency but I lack the literature as someone stole all my good reference books but If anyone has an idea i sure like to know.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688 hope this helps, post your findings.  i'm getting ready to get into a dwc grow and working on the learning part.  all the luck to ya.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jan 7, 2008)

you need pics bro. 

most people go to high with Dwc too, 1000ppm may be too high for their current age (need that info too) 

i like to think of dwc as Not, deep water culture, but Direct water culture...there is much less of a buffer and the direct oxygen makes uptake much more effective and there for more harmful if too high. 

wat may be good for a pheno in Ebb and Flow at 1200ppm could very easily be detrimental to that same Pheno in Dwc. more info needed tho, definetely- if u dont find wat ur lookin for, GL


----------



## gangalama (Jan 7, 2008)

0b1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> you need pics bro.
> 
> most people go to high with Dwc too, 1000ppm may be too high for their current age (need that info too)
> 
> ...


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jan 7, 2008)

definetely, people seem to overshoot ppm in dwc alot


----------



## sponge (Mar 25, 2009)

sounds like magnesium or iron, maybe sulfer deficiencies.  try a half teaspoon of epsom salts per gallon nutes.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 26, 2009)

Mag, calcium, iron, etc... deficiency cause bronzing in the middle of the leaf and it works it's way outward. It doesn't start at the tips.


----------

